# dtg owner here in manila area.. need to job out for you



## penggul (May 10, 2009)

dtg owner here in manila.... job out for you guys... pls post here or just call me ASAP.. 
09277968491/ 7156733


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

penggul, we don't have ours yet, but I only know one who has them: check out/google Engelbert of DTG Philippines. I'll try and look for his contact numbers.

p.s. can't you just screenprint this job or use transfers?


----------



## NitrofishStudios (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you refer to Richee Lim for DTG printing in Manila when you reference Engelbert? I have been trying to get this guy to print me a sample for months and he does not return E-mails or txt. I have a 200 shirt order right now but I cannot get this guy to respond. Has anyone had any dealing with him here in the Philippines?

Has anyone else gotten their DTG Printer in the Philippines since the last post in this thread? I have plenty of work for you if you have. Please post here or contact me right away.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

H, I might get it installed tomorrow, but with the numerous delays that I've experienced before, I'm just crossing my fingers that the installation will push thru. I was told that the tech just arrived from the overseas training today, and he'll take care of the installation tomorrow (unless he calls-in-sick), , you know how it goes here, jet-lag after an overseas trip, and all.
Anyway, it won't hurt if you can e-mail me your graphic file so that I could at least take a look. If it's just CMYK printing for white or light colored shirts, we could maybe get the machine going right away. Problem is with dark shirts since we'll need to test our own shirts how it will react with the discharge fluid.
As for Ritchie, I'm not sure here, but I got the impression that they were partners, or at least he was helping them market the DTG machines here, and I'm not sure if he has his own machine. I'm also not sure if they are still connected but DTG listed their office location and contact numbers on their website: DTG - Direct To Garment Digital Shirt Printing Philippines
Try and get in touch with them using those numbers, or better yet, you can visit them.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Sir Byron, congrats Sir having the DTG... kung Ok lang po ba sa inyo postehan ko ito on production updates patungkol po sa DTG nyo? Dami ko kasi gustong malaman tungkol sa makina e pati na rin sa consumables gaya nun ink nyan.

Upisahan ko na din pagtatanong,,,, paano pricing per shirt para sa mga walk-in customers? iba din po ba price kung volume ang pagagawa? 

Saka na lang po yun ibang tanong, medyo technical na yun eh, (tungkol sa makina).. hehehe.


----------



## jrsamwel (Apr 28, 2009)

vctradingcubao said:


> H, I might get it installed tomorrow, but with the numerous delays that I've experienced before, I'm just crossing my fingers that the installation will push thru. I was told that the tech just arrived from the overseas training today, and he'll take care of the installation tomorrow (unless he calls-in-sick), , you know how it goes here, jet-lag after an overseas trip, and all.
> Anyway, it won't hurt if you can e-mail me your graphic file so that I could at least take a look. If it's just CMYK printing for white or light colored shirts, we could maybe get the machine going right away. Problem is with dark shirts since we'll need to test our own shirts how it will react with the discharge fluid.
> As for Ritchie, I'm not sure here, but I got the impression that they were partners, or at least he was helping them market the DTG machines here, and I'm not sure if he has his own machine. I'm also not sure if they are still connected but DTG listed their office location and contact numbers on their website: DTG - Direct To Garment Digital Shirt Printing Philippines
> Try and get in touch with them using those numbers, or better yet, you can visit them.


Hoping here someday and time will come DTG machines price will go down as cheap as second hand car.Hey,
chinese wake up and produce millons of DTG machine.I can imagine DTG printers will be most likely to mobile technician well who knows.(libre naman mangarap db)
Anyway congrats Sir Byron,another achievement at susubaybayan ko to .Goodluck


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jsf said:


> Saka na lang po yun ibang tanong, medyo technical na yun eh, (tungkol sa makina).. hehehe.


Thanks J. Actually, the technical stuffs might be easier to answer, for me, at the moment.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

jrsamwel said:


> Hoping here someday and time will come DTG machines price will go down as cheap as second hand car.Hey,
> chinese wake up and produce millons of DTG machine.I can imagine DTG printers will be most likely to mobile technician well who knows.(libre naman mangarap db)
> Anyway congrats Sir Byron,another achievement at susubaybayan ko to .Goodluck


Thanks jr. It's not an achievement though, .
And actually, there are many chinese made DTG's (and multi-purpose flatbeds) already. They are cheap but not yet reliable.


----------



## penggul (May 10, 2009)

sir byron lufet......


----------



## NitrofishStudios (Aug 14, 2009)

I am sending the sample graphics now bro... I look forward to doing business with you and your new DTG printer. BTW... What model did you get?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Got the 604D.


----------

